# Gift for granddaughter's graduation



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

I just finished this quilt for one of my granddaughter's graduation from high school. Four done and four to go.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

all I can say is----THIS IS S-T-U-N-N-I-N-G!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is gorgeous. A beautiful heirloom she will treasure her whole life.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

What a wonderful graduation gift- one she will use and one she will treasure always!


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

Gorgeous simply gorgeous. As a aspiring quilter I so enjoy seeing such great works of art.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It's lovely... nice to find another quilter on the board!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

That's beautiful! It's really very striking. I have to admit, I'm not a blue person but love a blue and yellow combination. This quilt has a lot of movement and your border treatment sets it all off beautifully.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> It's lovely... nice to find another quilter on the board!


I believe there are several of us here who also quilt.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Beautiful work!
Love the label too!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

I love blues and yellows together! That is a gorgeous quilt! I'm sure she'll treasure it always.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Love it. You can't beat the blues and yellows together. Is it paper pieced? And how did you decide where to place the colors in each block?


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

I love quilts!! Those is great!


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

I love the quilt and I particularly love the color combination. It brings back many sweet memories. That combination was my Dad's favorite.


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

That is so beautiful. I always wanted to make quilts for my grandchildren but haven't done them.


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

Just beautiful. Congratulations. Can't wait to see the next four.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful work,


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Beautiful quilt! My favorite color combination.


----------



## Greeneyedleo49 (Dec 1, 2012)

WOW!! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

What a wonderful keepsake. It is beautiful she will love it!!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

she will love this for a long time did you do a flip and sew or something else like pieced


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

awesome, I would love to do a quilt, that is beautiful, love the colours.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

What a beautiful keepsake


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

What a beautiful quilt! A very special gift for your granddaughter. They grow up too fast, don't they?


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Beautiful work. A real treasure for your granddaughter!


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

Beautiful quilt


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Very nice!
I love the way that it turned out.
Dick


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful. It will be a treasure.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Lovely!
A gift to treasure!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

JeanneHolmes said:


> I just finished this quilt for one of my granddaughter's graduation from high school. Four done and four to go.


What a beautiful quilt! This will be the perfect gift for your granddaughter. She will treasure it for ever. Beautiful workman!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is gorgeous


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

What an amazing gift! She will cherish this forever!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very lovely and thanks for sharing !


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful work. Aloha... Bev


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Beautiful work. A keepsake!,


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

WOW!!! and DOUBLE-WOW !!! My admiration level just peaked !!! GREAT quilting. This is something he can treasure from now, on. Hope he realizes how lucky he is to have received something so wonderful from you.


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

Beautiful great work I love the blue and yellow combination.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice! Reminds me of the Turbulence pattern I recently bought.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It is not paper pieced but rather 12 fabrics stacked and cut and then sorted into piles. The rule is not to have the same color touching in the next square. It was fun to make.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Wonderful! I'm sure she will always treasure this beautiful gift.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks for the info


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Really loved this. I am a beginner quilter and am in awe of your talent


----------



## Big girl (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow so beautiful . My two favorite colors. I just put my self up for adoption and I don't care how old I am. Very lucky grandchildren.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Wow! No one else will have a quilt like this!


----------

